# Lab Results: Antibodies what does it mean?



## MsMarsha (Dec 15, 2012)

My Mom got her results back. We are so confused what they actually mean. She was diagnose with Hashimoto's Thyroiditis awhile ago. Her 4 month check up is tomorrow we finally got her labs back before seeing the Doctor. Could someone explain what these Antibodies levels mean? Since it shows in normal range does she test positive for antibodies?

TSH: 2.18 (0.40 - 4.50)

T4, Free: 1.1 (0.8-1.8 )

Thyroglobulin Antibodies: <20 (shows normal the range is <20)

Thyroid Peroxidase Antibodies: <10 (<35 is normal range)

Thanks for reading. Someone can explain it I would appreciate it. My Mom and I are so confused what this actually means. There are no notes on the labwork at all to explain.

Thanks!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi Marsha...

Is your mom on medication? How was she diagnosed with Hashi's? Those results don't look too bad to me...

How are you doing? We haven't heard much from you and I was really glad to see you post!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> TSH: 2.18 (0.40 - 4.50)
> 
> T4, Free: 1.1 (0.8-1.8 )


Your mom looks a bit low on FT-4. How is she feeling? Mif to 3/4 of range is what you are looking for on Free's.

TSH does not matter - it's diagnostic and since she is on replacement it does not matter now.


----------



## MsMarsha (Dec 15, 2012)

Joplin & Lovlkn- My Mom is on 2.5 mg of Methimazole every other day. The 2.5 mg everyday was making her have bad headaches and she was cold all the time. She also been doing Essiac tea three times a day for about a month to help her function. Should of mention she cant get rid of the fatigue at all and tremors. Her B level was on the low side but not too low to be out of range yet. She was diagnose from the uptake test with Hashi's. From her tsh I thought it look good too just didn't know on the antibodies. Personally, myself currently going through chemo for non hodgkins that came up on my liver back in September. My lympocycles count was super high and the spot on my liver prove to be non hodgkins from the biospy. Doc has high hopes for me since it was caught early. Crossing my fingers!!! Between her visits and mine been so tired. Overall since I last posted my Mom has gotten alittle better. I think the dose adjustment has help her.


----------

